
Scientists scramble to stop banana being killed off - paublyrne
https://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2018/jun/18/scientists-scramble-to-stop-bananas-being-killed-off
======
n17r4m
“So if you see green bananas in the shop you know there is an issue with
supply because the taste in the UK is for yellow bananas with just a tiny bit
of green.”

